# How to build your own box



## Eightfingers

Here is more pics because the limit was 10.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Eight_Fingers/Snowboarding/0207102013-01.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Eight_Fingers/Snowboarding/0207102013-02.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Eight_Fingers/Snowboarding/0207101843-02.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Eight_Fingers/Snowboarding/0207101843-01.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Eight_Fingers/Snowboarding/0207101843-00.jpg

And this was the first place I was going to put the box, but the wife didnt like it so I moved it to the hill shown above.


----------



## Technine Icon

Looks good!


----------



## supremej

was goin to do the same thing in my backyard but we only got like 6 inches of snow this year all year in the city


----------



## Eightfingers

supremej said:


> was goin to do the same thing in my backyard but we only got like 6 inches of snow this year all year in the city


Yea we dont have a ton of snow but enough for me to shovel like crazy for hours using a huge plastic bag that a fridge came in, dragging it all over collecting snow. It was a ton of work, but worth it.


----------



## Guest

Very nice work and thank you for sharing the information. I have been looking at DIY box too but never got a chance to do it.


----------



## SMDSkata

Looks pretty solid. Is it on the bit heavy side?


----------



## Eightfingers

SMDSkata said:


> Looks pretty solid. Is it on the bit heavy side?


Yea its heavy for sure. I used all pressure treated 2x4s which are heavier than normal 2x4's. I can drag it around by myself but need help loading it into a truck.


----------



## SMDSkata

Yeah I have a box thats pretty similar but a lot lighter...but it'll rott fast too.


----------



## Extremo

Yeah my box only lasted about 2 seasons because the wood deteriorated. Going to build a new one this summer with a big drop-in. It's nice having your own box at home.


----------



## Technine Icon

Extremo said:


> Yeah my box only lasted about 2 seasons because the wood deteriorated. Going to build a new one this summer with a big drop-in. It's nice having your own box at home.


Did u have pressure treated wood? because thats what I was going to use, but I didn't know how well it would hold up


----------



## Extremo

Technine Icon said:


> Did u have pressure treated wood? because thats what I was going to use, but I didn't know how well it would hold up


Yeah but the spot I had it in was like a swamp once the snow melted so it sat in about a foot of water for a about a month both seasons and I never put it inside. I'm sure if it was taken care of it would still be in great shape. Another problem with using wood is that it expands and contracts so when I built it in the summer it was nice and tight and in the winter it started to stretch a lot of the joints and then when it contracted again it made the top sheet wavy. Maybe it's best to take it apart.


----------



## Technine Icon

Extremo said:


> Yeah but the spot I had it in was like a swamp once the snow melted so it sat in about a foot of water for a about a month both seasons and I never put it inside. I'm sure if it was taken care of it would still be in great shape. Another problem with using wood is that it expands and contracts so when I built it in the summer it was nice and tight and in the winter it started to stretch a lot of the joints and then when it contracted again it made the top sheet wavy. Maybe it's best to take it apart.


Ok, thanks. I'll remember that when I build my own box


----------



## SMDSkata

Yeah man, you can kinda see my box in this vid...don't mind my failed nose presses in the last half.

YouTube - Backyard Boarding 2-22


----------



## Eightfingers

SMDSkata said:


> Yeah man, you can kinda see my box in this vid...don't mind my failed nose presses in the last half.
> 
> YouTube - Backyard Boarding 2-22


Nice man I like your drop in. The picnic table is a good idea, one I shouldn't have overlooked lol. Nice 50-50 to BS.


----------



## alecdude88

for the nose presses it looks like your just lifting your back foot and not leaning forward far enough.

oh also if i had this setup i would love to try a Tail press the table 180 to the box then 180 the box =]
or just a 50-50 to 270 to the box


----------



## Deacon

Im going to build one of these, for summertime use in the backyard. Any thoughts on what kind of angle to build it at? Like, if its 8' long, should it be 2' tall at the start would 1' at the end be enough slope, or should I go from 3' to 1', or is that going to be too steep? I've never ridden park before so this will be a training tool for my son and myself.


----------



## Deacon

I think about it more, I think I'll just make the thing 1' tall the whole way, and then build modular risers for it. Yep. 
PS, the OP's has WAY too much lumber in it. Dimensional lumber is only backing to fasten your sheet goods to. The plywood is where the strength comes from, and it will be far less affected by humidity changes. Also, I saw a few guys were using treated lumber, the problem there is that any 2x material is not going to be rated for "ground contact", unlike most 4x material. Your best bet is just to paint it well, and keep it painted.


----------



## glm

Best part about building your own backyard box is the fact that you can use any materials you want. I didn't have a job back when I built it, so I had to scrounge materials (I found like 5 10' pressure treated 2x4s in a dumpster, wth?!). In the end I couldn't afford an hdpe top sheet so I went with those kid's sleds, Crazy Carpets (they're just plastic sheets really). $15 and I got the equivalent of $250 of hdpe.

To anyone who wants to build their own, go for it. It's totally awesome to be able to go outside when you feel like it and to just snowboard as much as you want.


----------

